# Mule's  cold smoked cheese in MES 40 with AMNPS



## themule69 (Apr 1, 2015)

I figured the cold  smoke season was winding down so I needed to get my stock up to last the winter. It is a mix of different cheeses. I am using the MES 40 with the AMNPS loaded with one short row of hickory pellets. I microwave the pellets to get them good and dry and fire it up. I let it go as long as it burnt. Later I filled one row with Pitmasters dust and got it going. I then left the cheese in the MES 40 for 24 hours before I vacuum sealed in the Vac master  VP112 ( i think i said before I really  like that thing)












20150401_190110.jpg



__ themule69
__ Apr 1, 2015


















20150327_192524.jpg



__ themule69
__ Apr 1, 2015


















20150329_155211.jpg



__ themule69
__ Apr 1, 2015


















20150401_180319.jpg



__ themule69
__ Apr 1, 2015


















20150401_180644.jpg



__ themule69
__ Apr 1, 2015


















20150401_183604.jpg



__ themule69
__ Apr 1, 2015


















20150401_190110.jpg



__ themule69
__ Apr 1, 2015






Ready for the long hot summer












20150401_191250.jpg



__ themule69
__ Apr 1, 2015






Happy smoken.
David


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 1, 2015)

Beautiful lookin cheese.

I am lucky, I can cold smoke year round.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 1, 2015)

Looks great David, beer & cheese... Can't go wrong there...  I'am doing some cheese Sat.  Yours looks great !  Thumbs Up


----------



## themule69 (Apr 1, 2015)

c farmer said:


> Beautiful lookin cheese.
> 
> I am lucky, I can cold smoke year round.


Thanks Adam. I guess if I watched it and used ice I could cold smoke all year. But oh well I just stay stocked up. Some in the fridge is a few years old. It gets a lot better with age. I try to add 50% to the age stash every year. Then only take 5% of that per year in the future. Mr. T has been a big help in my cheese world.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## themule69 (Apr 1, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Looks great David, beer & cheese... Can't go wrong there... I'am doing some cheese Sat. Yours looks great !


Thanks I look forward to seeing your smoke.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 1, 2015)

Really good looking cheese smoke David.  I've been thinking about some lately because it's been a while. You just pushed me a bit to get mine done.


----------



## themule69 (Apr 1, 2015)

FWIsmoker said:


> Really good looking cheese smoke David.  I've been thinking about it because it's been a while you pushed me to plan a batch.


Keith well get your happy @$$ up and let's  see some cheese.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## b-one (Apr 1, 2015)

Nice batch of cheese now you need to make some crackers!Thumbs Up


----------



## seenred (Apr 1, 2015)

Good lookin batch of cheese David...nicely done!







Red


----------



## themule69 (Apr 2, 2015)

b-one said:


> Nice batch of cheese now you need to make some crackers!


Thanks B. In fact I did just make some cheese crackers and need to get that thread posted. 

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## themule69 (Apr 2, 2015)

SeenRed said:


> Good lookin batch of cheese David...nicely done!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Red. The MES is still kicking out some good stuff.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## gary s (Apr 2, 2015)

Nice assortment of cheese, good job. I better hurry myself getting to warm.    I'll know where to come for some great smoked cheese    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





     
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## themule69 (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks Gary. You know your welcome any time.Thanks for the point. I am saving up for a .................

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 2, 2015)

Outstanding Batch of Cheese!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





All looks Great, David !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





----------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## themule69 (Apr 2, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Outstanding Batch of Cheese!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Bear. I will put the point to good use.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## disco (Apr 2, 2015)

Good looking Cheese smoke, David.

Disco


----------



## themule69 (Apr 3, 2015)

Thank you Disco. Us southern people have to get that final smoke in before it gets hot.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 3, 2015)

Yep, I been keeping an eye on you.  Proud of your cheese accomplishments.

Tom


----------



## themule69 (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks Tom i'm still in the learning phase.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 4, 2015)

themule69 said:


> Thanks Tom i'm still in the learning phase.
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> David


Aren't we all.

Happy Easter,

Tom


----------



## inkjunkie (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks for reminding me, I need to smoke some more cheese before we get hot...


----------



## themule69 (Apr 5, 2015)

inkjunkie said:


> Thanks for reminding me, I need to smoke some more cheese before we get hot...


Load the smoker up while you are at it.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 5, 2015)

OMG...That's a LOAD of cheese!


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 6, 2015)

TJohnson said:


> OMG...That's a LOAD of cheese!


Todd, He's gone wild.

Tom


----------



## themule69 (Apr 7, 2015)

TJohnson said:


> OMG...That's a LOAD of cheese!


Todd

As they say smoke it if you got it.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## themule69 (Apr 7, 2015)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Todd, He's gone wild.
> 
> Tom


Yes Dr. I am a smoker.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## ak1 (Apr 7, 2015)

Great looking cheese. You've reminded me I need to make a new batch soon.


----------



## themule69 (Apr 10, 2015)

AK1 said:


> Great looking cheese. You've reminded me I need to make a new batch soon.


Thanks! It must be nice to be able to cold smoke year round.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## gary s (Apr 10, 2015)

I could Cold smoke today 50's

Gary


----------



## tigerregis (Apr 10, 2015)

You mean 'not a warm,rainy day in East Texas.'Astounding.


----------



## bigd3077 (Apr 10, 2015)

I was going to do this Sunday.  Im a little concerned about the hot weather here in South Florida.  I was thinking about freezing water in my drop pan to help keep it cool inside the MES 30


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 10, 2015)

bigd3077 said:


> I was going to do this Sunday. Im a little concerned about the hot weather here in South Florida. I was thinking about freezing water in my drop pan to help keep it cool inside the MES 30


Freeze it in a Jug. That way the water from the thawing Ice won't add Humidity to your smoker:













ribs and mods 009.jpg



__ tailgate72
__ Oct 26, 2011






Bear


----------



## gary s (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm not a watt burner, but I enjoy watching and learning about all types of smokers. Is the frozen water bottle to help lower CC temp ?

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 10, 2015)

gary s said:


> I'm not a watt burner, but I enjoy watching and learning about all types of smokers. Is the frozen water bottle to help lower CC temp ?
> 
> Gary


That's to avoid this when Smoking Cheese:


----------



## gary s (Apr 10, 2015)

Ewe    now that's a mess

Gary


----------



## inkjunkie (Apr 11, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> That's to avoid this when Smoking Cheese:


Hate it when that happens


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 14, 2015)

David, Nice cheese !!!!!!


----------



## gary s (Apr 14, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> That's to avoid this when Smoking Cheese:


     Did you say NACHO's  Anyone


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 14, 2015)

gary s said:


> Did you say NACHO's  Anyone


LOL... bring on the chips!


----------

